# Christmas Wreaths



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's a couple wreathes that I made and my girlfriend decorated and is selling.

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS (Dec 2, 2015)

Very Nice! My wife does a lot of craft things. Keeps her busy.
Curt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> Here's a couple wreathes that I made and my girlfriend decorated and is selling.
> 
> View attachment 92166
> 
> View attachment 92167


You glueing them together ?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice wreathes Allen. 



Tclem said:


> You glueing them together ?



Chewing gum you idgit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice wreathes Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> Chewing gum you idgit.


I don't chew gum. No teeth

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

I made some last year just using my brad gun and they are holding up great, so I did the same thing this year. I made the ones last year with green wood and they are checking in usually one spot on each cookie and I feel they look cool as they age a bit. Everyone likes them and she's sold a few since last night when she posted them, so all is good.
I guess I should have said that I make a ring out of 1/4" plywood for on the back. I take the ring and trace it onto the table, remove the ring, place 2 layers of cookies on the circle I drew on the table, place the ring on the cookies so that it will be un-seen and then use the brad gun going through the plywood ring and into the cookies.
It's pretty much free money. Kim probably uses a couple dollars worth of decorations on each one.

By the way "cookies" are now and forever to be called "biscuits". Kim tells me the other day, "The next time you cut some biscuits...............". I asked her what the heck she was talking about and she tells me the round pieces of wood on the wreathes. We both laughed and I've certainly done worse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Those are nice. I didn't like the blue Jean/Boots wreath.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

Just be glad I didn't have a portable wreath holder going on!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

I guess if she asks you to apply poly to those biscuits she'll call them biscuits and gravy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

CWS you gonna be out limb'n trees .......? hey got the commode in ....gonna have to adjust now, geez will life ever quit change"n


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

Now THAT folks, is off topic! I've NEVER done that though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> Now THAT folks, is off topic! I've NEVER done that though.


Well sorta.......see Curt's gonna be limb'n trees to make biscuits for wreaths. ....and I thought while I was talk'n at him I would tell him brouht the commode inside........who knows might get visitors now....anyway .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

I was just razzing you, but I got a good laugh out of it, so that's what counts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> I was just razzing you, but I got a good laugh out of it, so that's what counts.


Oh I'm not thined skined,


justallan said:


> I was just razzing you, but I got a good laugh out of it, so that's what counts.


Justallan this place is a ball ! Hope everyone here knows just how much entertainment this site is,! all while ya get to further your knoledge and skills in the world of wood and steel. Ol CWS put me on to this site......glad he did , good laughs and chuckles are tuff to come by these days.....but not here a lot of good folks is what's here....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2015)

@Sidecar I fully agree.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 3, 2015)

@justallan Great looking wreaths, would you mind if I make some that are similar, okay borrow your idea.
Dave


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2015)

It's sure not my design. Go for it.


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2015)

Kim has sold 8 of them as of yesterday and is all excited about it now. I made her another 6 yesterday and she has half of those decorated. She's charging $30 for the small ones and $40 for the big ones.
I may have created a monster though, she's thinking up ideas for other special occasions; valentines, easter, etc.
Screw the money, I'm thrilled to be doing something together.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> Kim has sold 8 of them as of yesterday and is all excited about it now. I made her another 6 yesterday and she has half of those decorated. She's charging $30 for the small ones and $40 for the big ones.
> I may have created a monster though, she's thinking up ideas for other special occasions; valentines, easter, etc.
> Screw the money, I'm thrilled to be doing something together.



This way Allan, she has another reason to keep you around......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

Allen is there any way we could work some grits into this thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Allen is there any way we could work some grits into this thread?



I know, you could use grits on the wreath to simulate snow!!!!

Now I'm kinda hungry dang it....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Allen is there any way we could work some grits into this thread?


All depends on who cooks them, you might just be able to stick the cookies together with them. I do like grits though and my favorite is to basically use grits as a reason to eat butter and brown sugar. "Oh no, he's not just eating butter and sugar right out of the containers like a friggin' heathen, he's got some grits in there too!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Allen is there any way we could work some grits into this thread?


Good idea !


----------

